# Nurses Day 2020



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/5/20)

Today is International Nurses Day. 
In my personal life I have the privileged to know 8 nurses, friends and family, including SWAMBO. It is a tough mostly thankless job that a lot of people look down upon. They work long hours on their feet, and see both the best and worst of humanity. They see life come and they see it go. A lot of times they are the last touch felt before the last breath taken. They are tired, fragile, heartbroken, they are strong, they are courageous. They sacrifice on a daily basis for us, and it has never been more true than now during this worldwide pandemic. If you know a nurse in your life, please let them know that you appreciate them and what they do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 195911
> View attachment 195912
> View attachment 195913
> View attachment 195914
> ...



Thank you for your service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (13/5/20)

thank you to all the nurses etc out there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

